# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  srl in liquidazione con (solo) debiti tributari

## guia2006

...srl con due soci di cui uno legale rappresentante e amministartore unico...
...inattiva da tempo e con esclusivamente debiti tributari e previdenziali...
...intendo metterla in liquidazione...
...mi chiedo: non potrò cancellarla fintantochè esisteranno questi debiti?
...se la lascio così, in liquidazion cosa succede?
mi pare che i soci non rispondano ovviamente di tali debiti in quanto società a responsabilità limitata...
nemmeno l'amministratore dovrebbe rispondere in quanto ha adottato tutti gli strumenti per cercare di migliorare l'andamento dell'attività, ma causa crisi del mercato, la società si è vista costretta a cessare l'attività...
Cosa consigliate? Se la facessi fallire non vorrei che poi l'amministratore abbia delle rispercussioni....mi dicono che resta una segnalazione presso le banche per l'amministratore di società di capitali fallita...
Grazie.

----------


## giusy

> ...srl con due soci di cui uno legale rappresentante e amministartore unico...
> ...inattiva da tempo e con esclusivamente debiti tributari e previdenziali...
> ...intendo metterla in liquidazione...
> ...mi chiedo: non potrò cancellarla fintantochè esisteranno questi debiti?
> ...se la lascio così, in liquidazion cosa succede?
> mi pare che i soci non rispondano ovviamente di tali debiti in quanto società a responsabilità limitata...
> nemmeno l'amministratore dovrebbe rispondere in quanto ha adottato tutti gli strumenti per cercare di migliorare l'andamento dell'attività, ma causa crisi del mercato, la società si è vista costretta a cessare l'attività...
> Cosa consigliate? Se la facessi fallire non vorrei che poi l'amministratore abbia delle rispercussioni....mi dicono che resta una segnalazione presso le banche per l'amministratore di società di capitali fallita...
> Grazie.

  La società viene messa in liquidazione e vi resta fino ad "esaurimento debiti". La cosa da attenzionare secondo me è la c.d. Operatività della società in sede di Unico 2008, non svolgendo alcuna attività c'è il rischio che rientri tra le società di comodo.

----------


## marco.M

...e se i debiti non si "esauriscono"? la società rimane in essere a tempo indeterminato?
Intervengo perchè ho un caso analogo: srl in luiquidazione con debiti tributari e commerciali. Lo scorso anno il giudice ha emesso sentenza di "non fallibilità" in quanto piccolo imprenditore.
Un saluto e buon lavoro

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ...e se i debiti non si "esauriscono"? la società rimane in essere a tempo indeterminato?

  Ci mancherebbe pure altro. 
Si accatonano i soldi occorrenti al pagamento dei residui debiti in un conto acceso al liquidatore, e si chiude la società. 
ciao

----------


## marco.M

è quello che ho fatto....grazie per la conferma.

----------


## caterinak

> è quello che ho fatto....grazie per la conferma.

  recupero questo post un pò datato, ho un caso analogo, cosa significa si accantonano i debiti in un conto acceso al liquidatore?
Se di soldi non ne residuano più?
Leggevo che l'amministratore può essere chiamato in causa dal momento in cui si verifica che abbia pagato dei creditori commerciali prima dei debiti erariali, 
in tal caso l'amministratore rischia di dover assolvere lui ai debiti rimasti aperti della società?

----------


## SELY

io sono nella stessa situazione....una srl andata malissimo con debiti ora in liquidazione senza soldi x saldare i debiti. e che, devo pagare io essendo liquidatore?? e cosa serve la forma "srl" se rispondo personalmente?? dovrei fare un mutuo di 200 anni....

----------


## danilo sciuto

> recupero questo post un pò datato, ho un caso analogo, cosa significa si accantonano i debiti in un conto acceso al liquidatore?
> Se di soldi non ne residuano più?
> Leggevo che l'amministratore può essere chiamato in causa dal momento in cui si verifica che abbia pagato dei creditori commerciali prima dei debiti erariali, 
> in tal caso l'amministratore rischia di dover assolvere lui ai debiti rimasti aperti della società?

   

> io sono nella stessa situazione....una srl andata malissimo con debiti ora in liquidazione senza soldi x saldare i debiti. e che, devo pagare io essendo liquidatore?? e cosa serve la forma "srl" se rispondo personalmente?? dovrei fare un mutuo di 200 anni....

  La questione che ponete è già stata analizzata in un altro post, http://forum.commercialistatelematic...-i-debiti.html nel quale abbiamo anche inserito degli articoli pubblicati sul sito.
A voi la scelta della linea di comportamento da seguire. 
ciao

----------


## SELY

Devo rispondere dei beni personali x cause che non son dipese direttamente da me?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Devo rispondere dei beni personali x cause che non son dipese direttamente da me?

  La tesi più restrittiva ritiene che se chiudi una società in presenza di debiti commetti una violazione bella e buona, e questa è una causa che è dipesa da te.

----------


## SELY

Soluzioni??? Lasciarla aperta a vita??

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Soluzioni??? Lasciarla aperta a vita??

  Per la tesi restrittiva è la soluzione. 
Esiste la tesi meno restrittiva che invece sostiene che lasciandola aperta il liquidatore si esporrebbe all'azione dei soci che subirebbero un danno derivante all'aumentare delle spese periodiche che maturano in capo alla srl.

----------


## SELY

..essendo io unico soco, amministratore e liquidatore non avro' almeno i soci contro!!
e il finale di tutto cio' quale sara'??? e se faccio fallimento volontario?? e' po0ssibile?? 
grazie davv x le info....

----------


## Niccolò

> Per la tesi restrittiva è la soluzione. 
> Esiste la tesi meno restrittiva che invece sostiene che lasciandola aperta il liquidatore si esporrebbe all'azione dei soci che subirebbero un danno derivante all'aumentare delle spese periodiche che maturano in capo alla srl.

  La tesi meno restrittiva mi sembra molto forzata. Se i soci si sentono danneggiati, nulla vieta loro di rimuovere il liquidatore. 
Io farei una bella raccomandata ai soci, chiarendo che la società non potrà essere chiusa finchè rimangono debiti non onorati. Fermo restando che se ritengono il mio agire non gradito, sono pronto a lasciare l'incarico  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Niccolò

> ..essendo io unico soco, amministratore e liquidatore ....

  Si tratta di srl unipersonale?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> La tesi meno restrittiva mi sembra molto forzata. Se i soci si sentono danneggiati, nulla vieta loro di rimuovere il liquidatore. 
> Io farei una bella raccomandata ai soci, chiarendo che la società non potrà essere chiusa finchè rimangono debiti non onorati. Fermo restando che se ritengono il mio agire non gradito, sono pronto a lasciare l'incarico

  
Quoto. Come sai, io sono per la tesi restrittiva.

----------


## Niccolò

> Quoto. Come sai, io sono per la tesi restrittiva.

  Figurati io  :Stick Out Tongue:  
L'altra mi sembra una via di mezzo tra un harakiri e un tiramo a campa'  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## SELY

Si e' unipersonale!! E cosa posso fare in questa mia situazione?? 
Grazie ancora

----------


## Dott.frapet

> Soluzioni??? Lasciarla aperta a vita??

  Oppure fino a quando i titolari del credito non hanno più diritto a chiederne il pagamento (se non erro 10 anni), nel frattempo però è necessario che i soci paghino diritti, imposte e soprattutto il compenso del liquidtore :Big Grin:

----------


## SELY

concludendo io unico socio amministratore e liquidatore cosa posso fare???????? vendere casa x pagare????????????????????

----------


## danilo sciuto

> concludendo io unico socio amministratore e liquidatore cosa posso fare???????? vendere casa x pagare????????????????????

  Paga i debiti e chiudi la srl. 
ciao

----------


## SELY

posso fare un concordato con i creditori?? esempio dare il 20% di quel che gli spetta? 
grazie!!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> posso fare un concordato con i creditori?? esempio dare il 20% di quel che gli spetta? 
> grazie!!!

  Per carità: se a loro sta bene ....

----------


## Dott.frapet

Guarda l'art. 2495 (fino al 31/12/2003 art.2456) in cui si parla di colpa del liquidatore.
Forse c'è uno spiraglio.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Debiti tributari in capo ad una società cessata 
Articolo molto interessante.

----------


## pircar

Salve, vole porre un quesito, inserendomi in questa discussione: una Srl posta in liquidazione volontaria può, di fronte a nuove prospettive di mercato, uscire dalla procedura di liquidazione( protratta per qualche anno) e riprendere la normale attività commerciale?
Grazie mille per la disponibilità.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Salve, vole porre un quesito, inserendomi in questa discussione: una Srl posta in liquidazione volontaria può, di fronte a nuove prospettive di mercato, uscire dalla procedura di liquidazione( protratta per qualche anno) e riprendere la normale attività commerciale?
> Grazie mille per la disponibilità.

  Assolutamente si, la procedura di liquidazione ammette la reversibilità del suo stato, con la conseguenza che venuta meno la causa di scioglimento la società può tornare "in bonis". 
Saluti

----------


## vittoxx

Salve a tutti.
Una srl è in liquidazione che ha debiti ma niente da vendere da ripagarli e uno dei soci è il liquidatore che ha portato la clientela in una altra società dello stesso medesimo campo industriale.
Ci sono motivi di scorettezza del liquidatore?
Ringrazio a tutti delle risposte. 
Vittorio

----------


## vittoxx

> Salve a tutti.
> Una srl è in liquidazione che ha debiti ma niente da vendere da ripagarli e uno dei soci è il liquidatore che ha portato la clientela in una altra società dello stesso medesimo campo industriale.
> Ci sono motivi di scorettezza del liquidatore?
> Ringrazio a tutti delle risposte. 
> Vittorio

  Scusate ancora, ripropongo sperando in informazioni di esperienza. Grazie.

----------

